# Amazing Clock and Watch Museum !



## way2lithuania (Mar 5, 2010)

Dear Friends,

as you all may know, clock was invented many centuries ago. Thus it has a long hidtory and many different kinds of shapes, forms, mechanisms... Here you are, visit this one http://www.way2lithuania.com/en/travel-lithuania/klaipeda-clock-and-watch-museum in Lithuania, Klaipeda whenever you get a chance, you`ll see much of you`ve never imagined it is possible |>


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

way2lithuania said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> as you all may know, clock was invented many centuries ago. Thus it has a long hidtory and many different kinds of shapes, forms, mechanisms... Here you are, visit this one http://www.way2lithuania.com/en/travel-lithuania/klaipeda-clock-and-watch-museum in Lithuania, Klaipeda whenever you get a chance, you`ll see much of you`ve never imagined it is possible |>


Fascinating. The link is not working.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

John MS said:


> Fascinating. The link is not working.


Try this:
http://www.way2lithuania.com/en/travel-lithuania/klaipeda-clock-and-watch-museum

or this
http://www.muziejai.lt/klm/english/pradzia.html

Wonderful sundials!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

OP, your link cannot work, but today i stumbled across a series of innovative clocks that you may never seen before. here is the source: 7 Fashionable & Rare Innovative Wall Clocks


----------



## Caryn J. Swift56889 (Feb 25, 2011)

, that's interesting~ and which watches you like best?


----------



## baumgar (Nov 10, 2011)

Saw it, nice site. Clock is fascinating!! 
Remember that time I went to a real museum, I saw the oldest clock in the world. 
Maybe one of the oldest, it's made of bronze and with huge size!
Water dropping in a certain intervel, amazing! I am collecting watches around the watch.


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Heres the link, 
Klaip

the original had a comma where a period should have been. 
Would make a nice road trip :-D


----------

